# NOS Original Prewar Gillette and US Royal Bicycle tubes Excellent Display items!



## bobcycles (Feb 7, 2022)

Kick@ss Prewar NOS Bicycle tubes.   2 boxes of 26x 2.125 nice Black Gillette prewar tubes (perfect for keeping
your Aerocycle totally OG)... 2 boxes of US Royal 24 x 2.125  Black Tubes, nice and useable...and a large
Art Deco Silver & Blue US ROYAL MASTER tube set (2) red but alas these have dried up and are not
useable.  Outstanding items for the display array or man cave, shop!

Postage 17.00 Prio Mail flate rate anywhere


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 10, 2022)

50


----------

